# la carte iTunes et la carte bancaire



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

une petite histoire ce matin pour vous expliquer ce qui vient de m'arriver avec mon comptes iTunes.

Pour Noël, j'ai offert à ma fille une carte iTunes de 25 Euros que j'ai installé sur mon compte car elle ne possède pas de compte iTunes.

Il y à trois jours, je remarque qu'elle n'a presque plus rien sur sa carte et je lui demande quel jeux elle s'est trouvée.

Rien me dit-elle. En consultant l'historique de mes achats pour voir si j'ai pas fait une boulette, je vois que le prélevement canalplay de l'apple TV s'est pris sur la carte et non sur mon compte bancaire comme d'habitude.

Je contacte Apple, ou on m'explique que c'est normal, en cas d'achat si une carte iTunes est présente et possède un crédit suffisant c'est sur cette carte que les achats sont prélevés et pas sur le compte bancaire.

c'est bon à savoir.


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2014)

Oui, la carte cadeau est prise en premier. Impossible de changer ça. Ce qui facilite la vie des gens ayant une carte cadeau.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Janvier 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, la carte cadeau est prise en premier. Impossible de changer ça. Ce qui facilite la vie des gens ayant une carte cadeau.



Certainement mais aussi permet à Apple de ne prendre aucun risque d'impayé et de "vider" le plus vite possible cet achat déjà encaissé !


----------



## r e m y (21 Janvier 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Certainement mais aussi permet à Apple de ne prendre aucun risque d'impayé et de "vider" le plus vite possible cet achat déjà encaissé !


 
Faut pas chercher le mal partout!

Si Apple voulait se prémunir des impayés, ils auraient au contraire intérêt à conserver intact ce montant déjà encaissé pour l'utiliser en "garantie" en cas de problème de paiement par carte bancaire (en allant prélever sur la carte cadeau uniquement après avoir constaté un impayé sur carte bancaire)

En tant que consommateur, quand j'ai prépayé une carte cadeau, je suis plutôt content que ce soit là-dessus que le store tire en priorité, avant d'aller utiliser ma carte bancaire!


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Certainement mais aussi permet à Apple de ne prendre aucun risque d'impayé et de "vider" le plus vite possible cet achat déjà encaissé !



Justement, comme dit Remy, il serait plus sécuritaire de prendre sur la carte déjà payée que sur une carte bancaire qui pourrait être piratée en plus.


----------

